# Colorado



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

My older brother just moved to Denver from New Jersey (Thank God). I just got him into predator calling last winter while he was back for Christmas, and the kid is hooked. His concern about living in Denver is no good areas to predator call. How far does he need to travel (besides 4 hours back here to go with me) to be in a decent area to try it?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I was just out that way and there seems to be a TON of nice BLM land in the area. Just look at the google map and tell him to drive towards the green.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

What Chris said.


----------



## dirtnap (Mar 3, 2010)

there is plenty of state ground he will just have to do some research. and tell him not to be scared to ask permission on private ground also. they are having major probs with yotes in that area. good luck!!!


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

If hes hooked on it anything like i am he will drive until he finds a spot for sure.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

When I lived in Denver I drove north and east. I found some nice farms that welcomed me. So...he might just take a drive that dirrection.


----------

